# Arthur-Vincent Lourié (1892 - 1966)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Jewish Russian composer, "First Russian Futurist in music", born _Naum Izrailevich Luria_, changed it to _Artur Sergeyevich Luriye_, went in 1921 into exile, died in Princeton, New Jersey. Friend of Igor Stravinsky, was also a gifted painter.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

